

Ask HN: Choosing the right 4k display and GPU - whiskers

I&#x27;m looking at options for upgrading to 4k on my desktop but it seems like a minefield out there. I definitely want a panel that can drive 60Hz via a single stream (not MTS, or dual-dual DVI).<p>Key features I&#x27;m after:<p>- Single stream @ 60Hz (I think that means Display Port 1.2 or HDMI 2.0)<p>- 28-32&quot; panel<p>- Good colour reproduction &#x2F; fast response<p>- VESA mountable<p>- Ideally something I can also hook up to a current generation Macbook Pro Retina and get 4K @ 60Hz too<p>- A suitable desktop GPU to go with it (my preference is NVidia)<p>- I mix between Windows 7&#x2F;Ubuntu&#x2F;Mac OSX<p>- I&#x27;m also quite interested in NVidia G-Sync - but it&#x27;s not a deal breaker<p>My budget is ~£1000GBP for one panel and GPU, I&#x27;d probably like to add a second panel in the near future.<p>For reference my current setup is a 460GTX with two Dell Ultrasharp U2713H monitors, and I&#x27;d like something of similar quality.<p>It seems like right now the manufacturers and vendors are making it harder than it needs to be to get the full information you need - often the inputs are listed without versions, and use of MST isn&#x27;t mentioned at all.<p>I guess I&#x27;m looking for advice really - what other people are using and enjoying. One that is potentially standing out is the Acer Predator 4k2k XB280HK 28&quot;.
======
justinsb
I'm currently using the Seiki 39inch 4k. 30Hz, but great for coding/browsing;
probably no good for graphics work (bad color reproduction) or games (30Hz).

It is very inexpensive, so I think of it as a one or two year "rental", until
the 4K market matures. I enjoy the huge screen real estate, although I find it
best with a tiling window manager.

~~~
whiskers
I've seen 30Hz in action on a couple of panels and there is no way I can
stomach it!

~~~
justinsb
Honestly I don't notice it ... where does it bother you?

I'm not sure whether I really want to know the answer here - this might be one
of those things that you can't unsee once it is pointed out!

~~~
whiskers
Definitely nothing you can't un-see - it's just terribly jarring for me.

I pretty much find anything (that doesn't have inherent motion blur baked in -
like film/tv) below 45 frames per second painful to watch - however 60 frames
or more is smooth as silk.

Edit: I should point out I do a lot of CAD work, constantly panning/zooming.
I'm sure in a text editor it wouldn't matter so much!

~~~
justinsb
I can definitely see how it might not be the right monitor for CAD work. Hope
you find something that works for you (and that doesn't break the bank),
although it feels like waiting a few months could be a good strategy.

